# Problem configuring dual-head with older NVidia card



## ceo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm trying to set up a dual-head configuration on a Dell Optiplex 330 with a built-in Intel 82G33/G31 graphics controller and an older Jaton PCI128 (NVidia GeForce4 MX 440) card. At this point I have it such that either card works fine if it's the only one in the xorg.conf, but if I try enabling them both, only the Intel driver loads correctly. In the X.org logfile, I get this:


```
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
        965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        Mobile Intel<C2><AE> GM45 Express Chipset,
        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  96.43.07  Sun Jul  6 22:57:45 PDT 2008
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0
(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
(--) Chipset G33 found
...
[intel driver appears to load OK]
...
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
...
(EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed: glx not loaded
...
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
```
I don't know if those lines about GLX are relevant (again, either card works fine if it's the only one in xorg.conf). Here's my xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Left" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Right" RightOf "Left"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "xtrap"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "YAxisMappint" "6 7"
    Option         "EmulateWheel" "true"
    Option         "EmulateWheelButton" "9"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  340   270	# mm
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "ACR"
    ModelName      "V173"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Left"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Right"
    Device         "Card1"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ceo (Feb 24, 2009)

I've gotten past this, but now have another problem, detailed in a new post.


----------



## pboehmer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm interested in how you got multihead working with multiple cards. I have a three head system (one nvidia, two matrox) that is still on xorg 6.9 because of the xrandr problems since xorg-7.x.  As far as I knew, multiple card multihead support was broke until some future version of xrandr was released.

Does this work "out of the box" now?


----------



## JohnLWebb (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm interested in how you got past the GLX problem...

Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)


----------



## ceo (Aug 5, 2009)

Argh, it was months ago and I can't remember. I think I downloaded a better driver from NVidia's site.


----------

